# In case anyone would like anything...86 parts car



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Zen and Sponge, please dont put this in CLASSIFIEDS.

I have an 86 parts car that Im finished with and if any of you guys would like anything from it PM me or reply to the thread. NO CHARGE/ JUST PAY THE SHIPPING. Everything worked fine on the car before hand except the blown head gasket. Let me know if you guys have anything broken or need something-- I may have pulled it off.

If anyone happens to be near the Ft Myers area and youd like an extra Z31 shell to turn into a swimming pool or do a RB swap with let me know------it is yours! 

I will have this car for a week from tonight.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

is it turbo? what all options and stuff does it have?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

nope, it is a 86 n/a...I have pretty much ripped everything out of it-- its just a shell--- tan interior- digital dash- 240,000 miles has power everything.....I had allot of broke stuff on my car so I picked this one up for extra parts.....tail lamps are still good if you have broken ones. Allot of the stuff on it was replaced-- it has a new wiring harness, throttle cable,etc etc.-- i stole the cruise control off of it( although I dont know if cruise is already wired into every stock harness and you can just clip it in-I hope it is- I have to drive to a conference in Tampa next weekend--LOL)

Any wierd stuff you may need let me know- I have probably already pulled it. I finished the tranny, motor and other stuff I wanted tonight finally.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might want to PM Sponge, let him know it's here so he won't move or delete it. I understand Z31s are rare things and won't toss any forsale ads for those that come through here, for just that reason. But other people don't see it that way.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> nope, it is a 86 n/a...I have pretty much ripped everything out of it-- its just a shell--- tan interior- digital dash- 240,000 miles has power everything.....I had allot of broke stuff on my car so I picked this one up for extra parts.....tail lamps are still good if you have broken ones. Allot of the stuff on it was replaced-- it has a new wiring harness, throttle cable,etc etc.-- i stole the cruise control off of it( although I dont know if cruise is already wired into every stock harness and you can just clip it in-I hope it is- I have to drive to a conference in Tampa next weekend--LOL)
> 
> Any wierd stuff you may need let me know- I have probably already pulled it. I finished the tranny, motor and other stuff I wanted tonight finally.



Definitely interested in the wiring harness (most of my sensor connectors are broken and/or corroded) and t-tops. Email me whenever you get the chance!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

MaxQ said:


> Definitely interested in the wiring harness (most of my sensor connectors are broken and/or corroded) and t-tops. Email me whenever you get the chance!



Im keeping the t-tops and the wiring harness is already spoken for-- Its going fast man!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What color interior?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

tan.....need anything dude? Pm me if youd like something......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> tan.....need anything dude? Pm me if youd like something......


I'm trying to think if I do, but I don't think so. I need a whole blue interior to cut up for the strut tower bars and cage since I don't want to cut up all the good panels I have now.

I just need to finish the car. I finally have all the driveline and suspension together.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Passenger side skirt?


----------



## Justjohnny (Jun 19, 2005)

*Do you still have the radiator?*

See title: Do you still have the radiator?


----------



## Billsride (Jul 22, 2005)

0341TODD said:


> nope, it is a 86 n/a...I have pretty much ripped everything out of it-- its just a shell--- tan interior- digital dash- 240,000 miles has power everything.....I had allot of broke stuff on my car so I picked this one up for extra parts.....tail lamps are still good if you have broken ones. Allot of the stuff on it was replaced-- it has a new wiring harness, throttle cable,etc etc.-- i stole the cruise control off of it( although I dont know if cruise is already wired into every stock harness and you can just clip it in-I hope it is- I have to drive to a conference in Tampa next weekend--LOL)
> 
> Any wierd stuff you may need let me know- I have probably already pulled it. I finished the tranny, motor and other stuff I wanted tonight finally.


Im looking for a tan interior seats stock with good condition, stock working radio my 300zx is a 1985 power seats
Im having trouble getting the heater motor to work. It seamed to work fi ne two weeks ago when I purchased the car. checked all fuses there good. heater moter works good when directly hooked to the battery any ideas what I need to look for? I intend to restore tjis car to orginal condition but not good with electrical.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The fan switch needs to be replaced. There is a resistor block inside of it, it's probably burnt out.


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking for all interior plastic panels from the trunk. Where are you shipping from? Let me know if you got em, and can help.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Quickzx said:


> Looking for all interior plastic panels from the trunk. Where are you shipping from? Let me know if you got em, and can help.


You didn't happen to notice this post was from July 2005, did you?


----------

